# Pet costs



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Came across this. They should add hedgehogs to the list!
I don't even wanna know how much money i've spent spoiling Dexter and i've only had him for 2 months!! :roll: 
Totally worth it though! I'm 100% in love with my little guy and I love spoiling him!!  

http://www.visualeconomics.com/wp-conte ... -FINAL.jpg


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Holy crap. Look at the cost for a large dog! That is craaazy. 

I have been keeping a running tally of how much I've spent on Milly, with set up costs, food, vet bills, and all the other stuff like toys and things she really didn't need... Up to around $900. :shock: Not including the vet bill I'll get this week.

I hope my mom never finds out... That's more scary to me than the fact that I spent that much money and enjoyed doing it! :lol:


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

So far I've spent about $1000 give or take a few dollars, on a hedgehog I don't even have yet :roll: My boyfriends spent well over $2500 on his 3 lol.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I've lost track of how much I've spent on Lily in the three years I've had her...It'd be impossible to calculate it by now, not remembering things like food, mealworms, toys, baby food, etc. that's been bought in those years. I'm sure it's enough to make my dad give me the "You are absolutely bonkers, how did I manage to produce you?" look though. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Gee, they should add horses in there too lol. I spend about $700 a month on my horse not including yearly vet visits and teeth and chiro/acupuncture, etc etc lol

Add that to now currently 2 dogs, 1 cat, 1 hedgie

Trust me, it's better NOT to keep count sometimes on how much you have spent lol


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I agree, sometimes its best to loose track :lol: I about died when I seen the ****atoo I wouldn't have imagined it at first without seeing them numbers. Just from a rough tally in my head I have easily spent over 1000 on my two, the cages alone were 200. My dog was sick a few weeks back and that was an easy 400 dropped in a day on meds and visit. Good thing they are all so loved and babied that they can make me forget about it  

That was a really neat link ty for sharing it


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Immortalia said:


> Gee, they should add horses in there too lol. I spend about $700 a month on my horse not including yearly vet visits and teeth and chiro/acupuncture, etc etc lol
> 
> Add that to now currently 2 dogs, 1 cat, 1 hedgie
> 
> Trust me, it's better NOT to keep count sometimes on how much you have spent lol


Oh geeze yeah! Horses! I don't have a horse (I wish) but I ride and all the stuff is SO EXPENSIVE! Hahaha


----------



## kelybely (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow! that bird is expensive. Sadly I think my small dog costs more then that seeing as how he has to have allergy medicine made just for him. poor guy. :|


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hedgieonboard said:


> My dog was sick a few weeks back and that was an easy 400 dropped in a day on meds and visit.


Yeah, while looking at the picture a bit more, I realized those vet costs for each animal had to be for a check-up only. If you needed any kind of bloodwork, x-rays, testing, or medications, it'd easily be that amount in one visit. :roll: Not to mention surgeries!


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh gosh. I dont even WANT to know how much i've spent on my hedgehog... :roll:



Hedgieonboard said:


> I agree, sometimes its best to loose track :lol:


 :lol:  I agree too!


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 25, 2010)

It's hard for me to tally up how much I've spent on Sonic, but I know I've spent over 1,000.00 at the pet store alone this year and it would be way more then that if I didn't have a twenty percent discount. I'm very rescourceful with my animals though and tend to have them thriving on what I consider a low amount. My cat is definitely the most expensive out of the animals I own, I've easily spent 1,000 dollars this year in vet bills on him. Tarantula is probably the cheapest to maintain.

And don't get me started on horses, I used to have horses and they break the bank quickly >.<


----------

